# Arming teachers



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I see our own Mike DeWine ok'd a bill for teachers to carry. 24 hours of training required.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

And I’m all for it!!!! It’s their decision whether whether or not they will carry also up to the district


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

100% for it. Should have been done 10 to 15 years ago. Should be extended to hospitals churches and private sector. Not mandatory, strictly voluntary with proper training and incentive. Who better to handle a situation then staff that's familiar with their surroundings.

Kip


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i agree, better to have one and not need it than to need one and not have one


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It is very easy to say, arm the teachers, save a child. I retired from a school district out side of Warren, Ohio, in 1999. The last 2 years, it was always in the back of my mind, that a shooter could gain access to the building. I know of at least 2 times when students brought a gun to the school, it was handled internally. Today , of course, that would not be the case, thankfully !!
I coached a competitive Rifle Team at the school for 16 years, if anyone had to carry back at that time, it would have been I. I realize times have changed, but if I had to get up in the morning, and be ready to teach my classes for the day, and put a 9mm in my pocket, it would have been a tough pill to swallow. An outside intruder was one thing, but the thought that I would have to disable a young student, is a totally different thought. Teachers are supposed to teach, so much is dumped on them already. Pass your school levies, hire armed professionals for EVERY building !! Let the teachers teach.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

As an ex-teacher (adjunct professor), I'm all for it. Voluntarily. The 24 hours of training is not enough, IMHO.

My wife is an ex-teacher, also (k-12). She would not be someone that should carry.

Professionals would be better. Retired LEOs, retired military, etc., but if all we have is volunteer teachers, it's better than nothing.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I can go along with armed teachers. Also add locked entry and armed professionals. The harder the target, the less likely someone will target them. Also add red flagging when they make thier self known.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Schools in my area have had armed staff for several years now. School boards voted and approved, trained by our Sheriff Dept. Is this something new??


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Schools in my area have had armed staff for several years now. School boards voted and approved, trained by our Sheriff Dept. Is this something new??


Public Schools, Private Schools. Where? Arming teachers in Ohio Public Schools is new, at least to most of us.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

luredaddy said:


> It is very easy to say, arm the teachers, save a child. I retired from a school district out side of Warren, Ohio, in 1999. The last 2 years, it was always in the back of my mind, that a shooter could gain access to the building. I know of at least 2 times when students brought a gun to the school, it was handled internally. Today , of course, that would not be the case, thankfully !!
> I coached a competitive Rifle Team at the school for 16 years, if anyone had to carry back at that time, it would have been I. I realize times have changed, but if I had to get up in the morning, and be ready to teach my classes for the day, and put a 9mm in my pocket, it would have been a tough pill to swallow. An outside intruder was one thing, but the thought that I would have to disable a young student, is a totally different thought. Teachers are supposed to teach, so much is dumped on them already. Pass your school levies, hire armed professionals for EVERY building !! Let the teachers teach.


#45 suggested the same thing. Hire professionals and pay them with leftover plandemic monies. But if a teacher is capable, train and arm them also.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

I find it hilarious not allowed to have paddles


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I am & was an armed VietNam Infantry Vet (1 1/2 years in the boonies w/4th Infantry). I am married to a retired teacher, my youngest daughter & her husband also both teach. Even being trained (more than 24 hours!) soldiers, I saw more than 1 who couldn't pull a trigger when they needed to. Shooting at targets, game, & humans are 3 different things. Not all can perform #3 & most of the teachers I have known & currently know probably couldn't or might hesitate & that could mean their own demise.
Put me in the "hire professionals" camp.

Mike


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like buck fever to me. I think it's amazing what your body and mind are capable of when confronted with a certain situation.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

luredaddy makes a lot of sense. teacher should teacher


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I agree if you look back at my first post. But what if you were a teacher and actually wanted to go thru training and be armed and they said no. I'm just saying if a person wants to and is capable, let them.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The first time a gun is taken from a teacher and used by a student everyone will be changing their tune on this subject.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

cement569 said:


> i agree, better to have one and not need it than to need one and not have one


X2


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Redheads said:


> The first time a gun is taken from a teacher and used by a student everyone will be changing their tune on this subject.


Valid point and unfortunately will happen at some point. Fortunately other staff will still respond quicker than LE. Not a perfect solution, but an improvement. The hired professional would also be an improvement, but don't know if it's financially feasible.


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Professional security great, voluntary armed teachers, great. I agree it wouldn't be for every teacher. Also how about setting up one room in every school as a remote police officer office? In and out at random times, could pop in at any time all day all week. Could be the same police officers that are currently on staff with local jurisdiction. I believe the presence and random unpatternable timing of a police officer in and around the school would deter most any spineless monster that would contemplate doing something hideous. Their presence would also probably be positive with student awareness and engagement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Redheads said:


> The first time a gun is taken from a teacher and used by a student everyone will be changing their tune on this subject.


Yea i understand this one and it probably will happen at some point in time someplace..
But i do think the teachers if givin the training should have the choice...
And i gotta agree with one of the earlier posts...we will arm the teachers but we wont paddle the kids...
Its sad when you stop to think about it


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

👍 Not soon enough.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

As a teacher the last 28 years, this is beyond asinine! More guns is not the answer. Trust me, there are plenty of teachers that SHOULDN’T be armed, training or no training. How about addressing issues that can make a difference - more comprehensive gun laws, access to mental health services, etc.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

luredaddy said:


> Public Schools, Private Schools. Where? Arming teachers in Ohio Public Schools is new, at least to most of us.


Public Schools, Tuscarawas County. I know of 4 districts. Not all staff is armed and they are very tight lipped about who is, and that's a good thing.

As for hiring professionals, isn't that why many schools have Resource Officers? Nothing new there either.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The Ukranian said:


> As a teacher the last 28 years, this is beyond asinine! More guns is not the answer. Trust me, there are plenty of teachers that SHOULDN’T be armed, training or no training. How about addressing issues that can make a difference - more comprehensive gun laws, access to mental health services, etc.


Sure let’s have more laws for the people that don’t obey the laws. Asinine! Arm them if they want to be armed. Train them well. Of course it’s not for all teachers. It’s no different than any other person in the state. Some want to be armed and some don’t like guns at all. They are protecting themselves as much as the kids. Some of my coworkers were armed and some weren’t. The schools need to graduate from being soft targets. I do agree that mental health issues need to be resolved instead of just ignoring them.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Maybe if our prisons didn't have those revolving doors and had mental institutions that might go a long way in stopping these mass shootings.............we tend to think diversity is good thing.........I'm certainly rethinking that one


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Training them well? The new law lowers the required training from 728 hrs to just 24!!! That is beyond asinine. I don’t know for sure but I would imagine law enforcement as well as military personnel are trained more than 24 hrs


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys the 700+ hours was full peace officer training. No reason for a teacher to know how to perform traffic stops, field sobriety tests, run a radar gun etc... And it's 24 hours additional to the ccw course


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Schools in my area have had armed staff for several years now. School boards voted and approved, trained by our Sheriff Dept. Is this something new??


The new law requires educators and other school staff members who want to carry a weapon to undergo no more than 24 hours of training, Previously they required more than 700 hours. I pretty significant difference.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Guys the 700+ hours was full peace officer training. No reason for a teacher to know how to perform traffic stops, field sobriety tests, run a radar gun etc... And it's 24 hours additional to the ccw course


Some just babble without reading the information that’s out there.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes the new law requires 24 hours of training Don't compare to police & military training. It's apples & oranges. They only need trained in certain areas. If more is needed Im sure it will be added. And yes mental health services, gun laws, background check process all need improved. And I'm sure they will be. This new law is a step in the right direction. Good people protecting kids is an improvement.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I would much rather have my kids teacher armed, if that's what they choose to do. Unfortunately this is the situation our kids and teachers are in. Should a student steal a gun from a teacher, he or she will have to live with consequences. If the teacher choose to carry and hesitated, well at least they had a chance. It's never going to be perfect world.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

i, am in agreemant with ohiotuber. i was Infantry, Vietnam '68. I, remember my first fire fight. I was beyond scared. We had a lot more than 24 hr. of training. Belive me, when the lead starts flying, the pucker power, is at is highest. Let's talk about another thing. If a teacher does carry. Will that teacher be supported 100%, no mater what happens. No, woulda, coulda, shoulda. Even if a stray bullet may hit a student. To talk about it is easy, to do it, that is another story.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

By no means am I against teacher being armed but there are going to be a lot of accidents. I think it would make a lot more sense to put the time and money into keeping the would be shooters from gaining entry. I hate the thought of turning schools into prisons or TSA checkpoints but if that’s what we need... Fully monitored Access control, security, metal detector, etc. We can also stop a lot of this before it happens by seeing the huge red flags that every shooter has years in advance. ...All just my opinion of course.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

ohiotuber said:


> I am & was an armed VietNam Infantry Vet (1 1/2 years in the boonies w/4th Infantry). I am married to a retired teacher, my youngest daughter & her husband also both teach. Even being trained (more than 24 hours!) soldiers, I saw more than 1 who couldn't pull a trigger when they needed to. Shooting at targets, game, & humans are 3 different things. Not all can perform #3 & most of the teachers I have known & currently know probably couldn't or might hesitate & that could mean their own demise.
> Put me in the "hire professionals" camp.
> 
> Mike


I agree its a whole different world when it comes to shotting them centermass VS a pepper popper (loli pop metal target)!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

one3 said:


> i, am in agreemant with ohiotuber. i was Infantry, Vietnam '68. I, remember my first fire fight. I was beyond scared. We had a lot more than 24 hr. of training. Belive me, when the lead starts flying, the pucker power, is at is highest. Let's talk about another thing. If a teacher does carry. Will that teacher be supported 100%, no mater what happens. No, woulda, coulda, shoulda. Even if a stray bullet may hit a student. To talk about it is easy, to do it, that is another story.


I would be willing to bet they have not thought about it that far. I am all for protecting children, but not when policy has been thrown together haphazzardly!


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

If it was your child that was killed by these cowards YOU would quickley change your mind on this subject!!!! Arm whomever wants to sorry but its the world we live in today! Police take time to respond by then its too late and think your community could have that brave police dept that ulvade(sp) had look at how they responded!!!!!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

No reasonable person wants to confront anyone with a gun. No reasonable person believes that a "Gun Free Zone" sign will protect anyone, ever.

Any reasonable person knows that the fastest way to end a criminal shooting spree, is an armed defender.

Laws are broken regularly, and we must be prepared for that. 

Simply reality.

Man up.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Part of this is a scare tactic. If the bad guys know some teachers are armed (whether they are or not) they might think twice about attacking a school. Do whatever you can to protect the kids.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I say "let the teachers who WANT to carry" do so. Also, the law should protect and back the teachers who carry 100%.
This situation isn't something the teachers want to even have to deal with but it simply the reality they are faced with. 

When I was working, I had a very disgruntle employee who stated he would love to come in and shoot both me and another manager. This is a guy would do every stupid act possible to screw his life up, but he liked to blame everyone around him for his situation. I was younger and in decent physical shape when the situation happened. I confronted him and the situation was resolved. 
As I got older, my employees base went from 10 people to 60 people. At 60 years old I was no longer a match with employees half my age. After a few more incidents I decided I had my fill and I got my carry permit. (The other manager already has his) Luckily nothing ever happened but if something did we at least had an option better than crouching under a desk waiting for our turn to be shot.
To all the people who don't want to allow the teachers any chance to protect themselves and their students, I say go out and get the training and show up at the schools and put yourselves in the position to protect our friends and families, just leaving them sitting in a helpless position isn't a fair option.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought i heard that the new law required 24 hours of training plus an additional 8 hours every year they do carry


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

As a former s Industrial Technology teacher for 35 years, I have some strong feelings on arming teachers. First, it should be voluntary, Second, a thorough psychological evaluation must be done. Third, the teacher should have some serious training and periodical qualifying requirements. And, finally, the police resource officer should know which teachers carry so they are not injured or killed by friendly fire in an actual situation.

When I taught, the only thing I had to protect my students from someone who breached my metal shop door was a piece of strategically place pipe and everything the students had been told to throw at the intruder. And in a gun fight, a piece of pipe is no solace.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

When conceal and carry first was enacted in Ohio, opponents said we would become the wild west. That didn't happen. As a parent of school age teenagers and knowing our school system, having been in school myself with many of the current teachers, I have no problem with it. Those who will accept this responsibility are already carrying anyway. Many of our teachers are avid sportsmen and women, too. I trust them with my kids daily. Why not trust them as a last line of defense to keep them safe.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

GPtimes2 said:


> I can go along with armed teachers. Also add locked entry and armed professionals. The harder the target, the less likely someone will target them. Also add red flagging when they make thier self known.


THERE IT IS. It's 100% unnecessary to arm anyone inside the school if the threat...cannot get...wait for it...inside the school. Lock the doors and, the deterrent effect if breached, is the one-two punch to knock out the issue IMHO


Redheads said:


> The first time a gun is taken from a teacher and used by a student everyone will be changing their tune on this subject.


Yes, it very well may happen. Probably a 1/10000000 chance though. So, exclude me from the everybody please.


The Ukranian said:


> As a teacher the last 28 years, this is beyond asinine! More guns is not the answer. Trust me, there are plenty of teachers that SHOULDN’T be armed, training or no training. How about addressing issues that can make a difference - more comprehensive gun laws, access to mental health services, etc.


Just come back and let everyone know when where & if a teacher (or ANY other staffer BTW, as the law states) is FORCED to carry by school board policy. Won't happen, sorry! Comp gun laws ARE in effect, and kids having access to a mommy & daddy are more viable, and equally unobtainable to most of these cases vs. more shrinks & meds.


Uglystix said:


> By no means am I against teacher being armed but there are going to be a lot of accidents. I think it would make a lot more sense to put the time and money into keeping the would be shooters from gaining entry. I hate the thought of turning schools into prisons or TSA checkpoints but if that’s what we need... Fully monitored Access control, security, metal detector, etc. We can also stop a lot of this before it happens by seeing the huge red flags that every shooter has years in advance. ...All just my opinion of course.


I refer to my 1st answer/comment above. Again, it is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to treat the problem...which is not allowed to exist.


Ron Y said:


> Part of this is a scare tactic. If the bad guys know some teachers are armed (whether they are or not) they might think twice about attacking a school. Do whatever you can to protect the kids.


AGAIN the ever effective deterrent factor! Although the OEA & others has done an effective campaign of saying teachers...are the ONLY staff who can be armed and it's simply NOT TRUE. ANY school employee can arm, after the requisite training.

These are some well thought out posts, comments, it is VERY OBVIOUS that one & all including previous school staff / teachers (THNX BTW ) want to change the end result; at the end of the day, kids & parents should only be anxious of school lunches (LoL), am I going to get picked for basketball and does Darryl really like me, or Bill?. And of course the stress of pre-test anxieties. If that means some ADULTS known as STAFF have to do a little bit more then locking doors & tornado drills, SO BE IT.
Several other ideas and talking points ''change access/laws'' ''add meds'' have already been done with minimal results.

REMEMBER: if U can read this thanks us sum teachers (LoL); if you can choose of free will where & when you read it, thank a Vet🇺🇲, and if you get to read the picture caption
in years to come ''Timmy's (or) Sally's 1st crappie🐟'' written on the photos edge, thank a daddy, mommy, grandpa, or other close family friend


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I almost forgot to mention, one of our janitors is a CCW instructor.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Analysis and countermeasure time, for a system level solution. No plan is ever perfect, but every plan is likely some better than ignorance. 

Current laws do nothing to prevent a sick deranged person from acquiring a weapon (firearm, knife, baseball bat, golf club...), period. Laws forbidding carry of weapons or entry with weapons onto certain properties (school, football stadium, church, synagogue, mosque, hospital, rec center, department store...) are ineffective. Proactive as they may seem, laws are useless for the most part in protecting the defenseless. Laws generally give civil society the right to prosecute after the fact.

In order to supplement laws and move to an active defense of the populace in closed situations, some method of mechanical aid must be employed. Arming teachers is one method, having some known potential downfalls in psychology and securing the weapon. Adding a level of 'professional' security via armed guards and resource officers is also fraught with human frailty (see the lag in Uvalde response) as the protectors really have limited personal interest when the situation goes south. Let's use these supplements as personnel are willing.

How difficult, how costly would it be to improve the common brick and block school construction to add specific mechanical security measures meant to inhibit, stop, or contain an armed intruder or even unarmed assailant? Suggest we do not have to tear down the building to achieve a reasonable level of security, and do not have to create a prison that ruins the open access community.

Could we add to the building doors that are lockable remotely, individually or in a group or zone, controlled by a resource person that mans and provides CC system monitoring full time? Internal doors are closed, period, unless movement is necessary, and lockable by the monitor. External doors are closed similarly, normally open to egress, and normally locked to ingress unless activated by the monitor. Locks for individusl room could be activated by the teacher at any time by emergency access, keeping someone in or out. This would likely require improved environmental control (HVAC) in the building. Would require robust CC and system control, but does not have to be computer controlled. Would required some form of badging for access. Could be tied to local law enforcement.

Will mean a rotating set of dedicated system control employees. Will mean somebody gets master keys, not everybody gets any key. Will mean not everybody had free unlimited access everywhere all the time. Could provide active countermeasures to ingress of attacker or unidentified/unbadged persons, and enable zone control of movement should an emergency develop.

It would seem if we can spend billions on Ukraine and trillions on green, we can put some actual preventive structure to protect ourselves and our children in public schools.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

The whole issue of arming teachers boils down to “you never know who has one”. That is the same philosophy behind CCW. The unknown is was creates doubt and fear in bad people.
you don’t have to make the teachers do this, but if the school would announce they had many who do it becomes a deterrent whether true or not.
Case in point, the Cleveland schools rush out to be the first to virtue signal that none of their teachers would be allowed to carry firearms. Well, they just told anyone with bad intentions you’re not going to get resistance here. Schools should announce they look forward to the changes and will make sure all staff, janitors, lunch ladies, and every adult in the building are armed.
whether anyone does or not doesn’t matter, it’s the perception that all could be.
I think teachers unions should be held liable if they don’t implement the new safety allowances. If there is a tool or law that would prevent or mitigate a bad situations and they didn’t act on it then prosecute and sue them into oblivion.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Ron Y said:


> Part of this is a scare tactic. If the bad guys know some teachers are armed (whether they are or not) they might think twice about attacking a school. Do whatever you can to protect the kids.


If the coward knows that the school has 20 or 30 people in it with loaded guns ready to kill them, they may actually not even try to breach the school in the 1st place. 
I'm sure that there are enough teachers or office workers who would go thru the training to protect the students and themselves. It sucks that it has come to this for sure.
I worked as a custodian for a couple of years at an elementary school. I would have went thru training and armed myself to protect the school the 1st opertunity that came up.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

__





Governor DeWine Signs HB 99 "Armed Teacher" Bill into Law | Buckeye Firearms Association


On Monday, June 13, 2022, Governor Mike DeWine signed House Bill 99 to return authority over school security programs to local school boards, including programs which allow teachers and staff to be armed.




www.buckeyefirearms.org





The bottom line of the ruling is to let the schools decide what is best for their community.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The school I went to gets it.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

The easiest available solution to this is to increase remote learning. During the covid scare, students were taught in their homes. No schools to breach, no teachers to confront. I don't believe more laws are the answer, how many laws did the last shooter circumvent or violate? Mental health services? An old friend of mine runs a mental health clinic in a nearby state, he told me years ago the best success rate he has seen is about 40% of cases. Of course the downside to this is not allowing the kids to interact. I'm sure a way could be found to satisfy this need.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Analysis and countermeasure time, for a system level solution. No plan is ever perfect, but every plan is likely some better than ignorance.
> 
> Current laws do nothing to prevent a sick deranged person from acquiring a weapon (firearm, knife, baseball bat, golf club...), period. Laws forbidding carry of weapons or entry with weapons onto certain properties (school, football stadium, church, synagogue, mosque, hospital, rec center, department store...) are ineffective. Proactive as they may seem, laws are useless for the most part in protecting the defenseless. Laws generally give civil society the right to prosecute after the fact.
> 
> ...


Your response is intelligently written.
Only “and by the way” that I have to offer is that I carry everywhere I go, including church, stadiums, etc. . Perhaps illegal, but at least in my mind, necessary in the society that has been created in this country.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

In 2018 parents sued the Madison School District saying that Ohio law required anyone carrying a firearm on school property needed to have 20 years experience as a police officer or peace officer training (700 hours). In 2021 the Ohio Supreme Court upheld their lawsuit. Prior to this school staff were not required to have such extensive training to be armed. The current law would allow staff to be armed if they meet the minimum of 24 hours of training.

IMHO the new law is worth trying. If it creates more problems than it solves it can always be changed or modified.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tomorrow, I’ll be 76 yrs old, so yes, it’s been a “long time” since I was in school! I have a couple “observations” to add so here goes! I’d bet like me(even way back), most of us remember a “whacko” teacher that they are glad didn’t have the option to carry, or even “have a gun“ in school. One guy I had in Jr. High in particular would absolutely “explode!“(became a screamingb, redfaced, frothing, babbling idiot, who totally lost all control of his actions!), at the least minor disruption in his classroom. I’ve watched as he grabbed his paddle, run back, physically grab a student, bend him over their desk, and pound their azz(3, 4, 5 ‘full swings’)! And it might not even have been the kid that did whatever set him off!(yeah, I know that can’t be done today, but that “person“, could “still be“ in today’s classroom!)
On the flip side of what most have said in this thread, it has not been mentioned, these school shootings and/or the possibility of having coworkers armed(or that “they” might be forced at some point in the future to be “armed”), many college students will be changing their majors(not everyone can “shoot to kill” another person) which could produce a “major teacher shortage” in the near future! Not sure if, personnally, I’d be “excited“ abt pursuing a career in teaching in light of all that has happened in the past several years-and in particular, recent legislative “changes”!! A 9mm pistol is a “short-range” weapon and no match(in most hands) for a rapid firing AK-47/sighted, long rifle! I think the “more stringent security”-total lock-down of buildings, enhanced “professional/onsight/highly-trained(and visible!) security(more than ONE)“, and “anonymous Red Flag reporting” are the best deterrent/options. A(prototypical) frail, emotional, little old lady(or man!) with a “pea-shooter”, is not!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Whitley said:


> The easiest available solution to this is to increase remote learning. During the covid scare, students were taught in their homes. No schools to breach, no teachers to confront.


I understand your sentiment on how this would help. But God please no remote learning. We're already raising a generation of social misfits. The last thing they need is more screen time and more internet. In my opinion the misuse of the internet over the last 20 years or so will be viewed as a mistake in the future.

Kip


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

The safest place for kids is home schooling, private school pods, charter schools and other private schooling options where kids are not limited to the pace of the lowest denominator and far less likely to get shot. For public education, I'm 100% for arming teachers who want to take on that responsibility. It is a sad point in American history, but we have to protect the sheep from the wolves. May God help us!


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Whitley said:


> The easiest available solution to this is to increase remote learning. During the covid scare, students were taught in their homes. No schools to breach, no teachers to confront. I don't believe more laws are the answer, how many laws did the last shooter circumvent or violate? Mental health services? An old friend of mine runs a mental health clinic in a nearby state, he told me years ago the best success rate he has seen is about 40% of cases. Of course the downside to this is not allowing the kids to interact. I'm sure a way could be found to satisfy this need.


This forum is like fishing, sometimes you throw something out there just to see what happens.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello!
Teachers, teachers, teachers. Teachers.

Teachers; again, teachers.
PLEASE! The law allows all staffers to go through training etc. and carry! It's not a teachers only club!


Several here if not many get it, harden the exterior of the building! Lots of good ideas!



Also IMO the school that announced no carry is just plain stupid👾🤖. If it weren't a political stunt, a more appropriate announcement wold have been, thinking about it. Surveying the Staff, sorry we can't comment further. Keep the bad guys guessing!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Redheads said:


> The first time a gun is taken from a teacher and used by a student everyone will be changing their tune on this subject.


Or vice versa. But I'm still for it. If your a cowardly kid shooter, Just knowing that someone in that school might shoot back would probably be enough to "scrap" your assault.


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

We spend billions of dollars on security/wars for other country’s. I think we should have marines at every door. They are trained not only on guns, but not to leave their post. It would stop school shootings. No gun laws are going to stop it. It has to be security


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

The Ukranian said:


> As a teacher the last 28 years, this is beyond asinine! More guns is not the answer. Trust me, there are plenty of teachers that SHOULDN’T be armed, training or no training. How about addressing issues that can make a difference - more comprehensive gun laws, access to mental health services, etc.


Your right about the teachers. I probably wouldn't arm Miss Douglas down the hall that teaches 1st grade but maybe the gym teacher, principal, or janitor. I don't have kids in school right now, but if I did, I would like to know they are protected and not just sitting ducks.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

jrose said:


> Or vice versa. But I'm still for it. If your a cowardly kid shooter, Just knowing that someone in that school might shoot back would probably be enough to "scrap" your assault.



Im not against it i just think it really need to be thought out more which im sure it is, were just not "privy" to the details.

FACT: Proficiency drops down "considerably" once an officer becomes involved in a shooting........Im not sure a teacher could handle that situation........I dont even know if i could.....could you ??? 
just sayin


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

allow the $$$'s to follow the child so parents can decide where the child attends, local school boards can decide what measures their school will take and parents can then decide if they are satisfied with that particular schools approach, there will be winners and losers, parent involvement is critical let's not forget that also may be lacking in many households nowadays. heck no solution is perfect. sure miss the good ol days -get on the bus in the morning, get off in the afternoon and in betweem -LEARN!😥


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The Ukranian said:


> More guns is not the answer.


irony at its finest...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Whitley said:


> The easiest available solution to this is to increase remote learning. During the covid scare, students were taught in their homes. No schools to breach, no teachers to confront. I don't believe more laws are the answer, how many laws did the last shooter circumvent or violate? Mental health services? An old friend of mine runs a mental health clinic in a nearby state, he told me years ago the best success rate he has seen is about 40% of cases. Of course the downside to this is not allowing the kids to interact. I'm sure a way could be found to satisfy this need.


that Was not a great idea… The biggest deterrent to the remote learning was that parents have these things that get in the way… They're called jobs


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Was trying to not comment anymore. Talk about political stunt…arming teachers takes the cake! I wonder how many people that have commented are actually school employees??? And I’ve known plenty of employees that shouldn’t be armed. Who gets to decide, the principal, the school board, the police, parents??? Most teachers in most schools are not going to be armed, so what is this really about?
If anyone has been in a school lately, it is unlikely-and goes against most lockdown protocols- that “the gym teacher” is going to run to the other side of the building to confront an armed intruder. And in the rare instance they did, damage will have already occurred. The only way an armed teacher stops an armed intruder is if they go into that specific teacher’s room. I wonder how law enforcement will know that it’s the gym teacher running across the school…not to mention any other teachers that may be armed. 
I wonder why the United States leads all other countries in mass shootings?? Responsible gun owners aren’t the issue and I would imagine most aren’t against common sense measures, like preventing young people from purchasing AR-15s, more intense background checks, etc. But seriously, I didn’t think it could get worse than getting rid of CCW permits in Ohio…total political nonsense.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Years back when they chained the panic bars on the inside so students would not let drug pushers sell to them the fire people went nuts as you could not escape in a fire. Locking the students in has its problems. Electronic locks are no good if there is a fire. 
And a crazy could just shoot thru the windows.
How about high fence around the whole campus with security gate to go thru ?? 
And appalling as the Texas shooting was, in Chicago on Memorial weekend there were 50 shootings and 9 deaths. And similar numbers every week. Are we overthinking this?? A couple armed security guards, retired cops, military could do the job as long as they are willing to shoot an intruder. Just having a gun does not mean anything when the lead is flying. 
No right idea, no wrong idea , just opinions.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> that Was not a great idea… The biggest deterrent to the remote learning was that parents have these things that get in the way… They're called jobs


I agree. It is the "baby ruth" in the swimming pool of my suggestions. Think Caddyshack.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

If I had kids in one of the schools that announced they were a gun free school and something happened I would sue the hell out of that school district. How asinine. They put up a sign that says gun free zone. If I was a shooter where do you think I’m hitting first. Why do you think it’s mostly schools that are attacked. Since churches let people carry guns when was the last time you heard of a church shooting.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

G-Patt said:


> The safest place for kids is home schooling, private school pods, charter schools and other private schooling options where kids are not limited to the pace of the lowest denominator and far less likely to get shot. For public education, I'm 100% for arming teachers who want to take on that responsibility. It is a sad point in American history, but we have to protect the sheep from the wolves. May God help us!


Couldn’t agree less!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

The Ukranian said:


> Was trying to not comment anymore. Talk about political stunt…arming teachers takes the cake! I wonder how many people that have commented are actually school employees??? And I’ve known plenty of employees that shouldn’t be armed. Who gets to decide, the principal, the school board, the police, parents??? Most teachers in most schools are not going to be armed, so what is this really about?
> If anyone has been in a school lately, it is unlikely-and goes against most lockdown protocols- that “the gym teacher” is going to run to the other side of the building to confront an armed intruder. And in the rare instance they did, damage will have already occurred. The only way an armed teacher stops an armed intruder is if they go into that specific teacher’s room. I wonder how law enforcement will know that it’s the gym teacher running across the school…not to mention any other teachers that may be armed.
> I wonder why the United States leads all other countries in mass shootings?? Responsible gun owners aren’t the issue and I would imagine most aren’t against common sense measures, like preventing young people from purchasing AR-15s, more intense background checks, etc. But seriously, I didn’t think it could get worse than getting rid of CCW permits in Ohio…total political nonsense.


My kids both just graduated within the last 2 years thank god. I 100% disagree with basically everything this guy has posted so far!


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad my kids are out of grade school as of last month.

I think it's pretty pathetic that law has been passed to arm our teachers. Their job is to educate, not defend the classroom. Give schools the money to install proper access control doors and hire security, not arm the teachers. Nothing good can become of this.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

interior doors always closed, lockable remotely;
exterior doors always closed, always locked to outside entry, unlocked to inside egress, unlockable to outside ingress by remote control/badging


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bobk said:


> Some just babble without reading the information that’s out there.


Right .... Except for the fact that it was said that the teachers that would be eligible were those that could pass the concealed class plus an addition 24 hours training. I say arn every person that can be legally armed to protect our children after passing a mental evaluation. Sending your kids to school should be one of the safest places you can send them. Unfortunately that's not the case


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I'm glad my kids are out of grade school as of last month.
> 
> I think it's pretty pathetic that law has been passed to arm our teachers. Their job is to educate, not defend the classroom. Give schools the money to install proper access control doors and hire security, not arm the teachers. Nothing good can become of this.


So are you saying if this happened at one of your kids schools you wouldn't want a staff member to have the opportunity to permanently end the threat and protect YOUR kids lives?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

if all that was considered adequate for CCW permit was 8 hours, 24 should be plenty ... it's the same as anyone, if you want to carry, you do ... locked doors only slow down someone who isn't determined, there are plenty of ways to get in any school for anybody who' really wants in ... access to it in the school could be very restricted to those who should have it, the kids wouldn't have an opportunity to get their hands on a weapon ... I believe Mike Tyson said something to the effect of "everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth" ... if the plan is "please don't shoot me", personally, I'd like another option ...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The Ukranian said:


> Was trying to not comment anymore. Talk about political stunt…arming teachers takes the cake! I wonder how many people that have commented are actually school employees??? And I’ve known plenty of employees that shouldn’t be armed. Who gets to decide, the principal, the school board, the police, parents??? Most teachers in most schools are not going to be armed, so what is this really about?
> If anyone has been in a school lately, it is unlikely-and goes against most lockdown protocols- that “the gym teacher” is going to run to the other side of the building to confront an armed intruder. And in the rare instance they did, damage will have already occurred. The only way an armed teacher stops an armed intruder is if they go into that specific teacher’s room. I wonder how law enforcement will know that it’s the gym teacher running across the school…not to mention any other teachers that may be armed.
> I wonder why the United States leads all other countries in mass shootings?? Responsible gun owners aren’t the issue and I would imagine most aren’t against common sense measures, like preventing young people from purchasing AR-15s, more intense background checks, etc. But seriously, I didn’t think it could get worse than getting rid of CCW permits in Ohio…total political nonsense.


First off, it’s a chl. Study up. No one decides who can have a license except the state after a background check. You need to study up on the laws. Read what was passed instead of crying political.
You act like they are going to toss out guns like it’s trick or treat. Ridiculous.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I'm glad my kids are out of grade school as of last month.
> 
> I think it's pretty pathetic that law has been passed to arm our teachers. Their job is to educate, not defend the classroom. Give schools the money to install proper access control doors and hire security, not arm the teachers. Nothing good can become of this.


The law was not passed to arm teachers. The law was passed to let the school districts make the decision instead of Bloombergs lawyers. Geese people!


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

A few weeks ago every politician in the swamp tripped all over each other to vote to send another 40 billion dollars to Ukrainian aid. I saw someone did the math on that and for 40B you could put 3 sworn police officers in every school building in America at a salary of 100K per year. 
So really what are the priorities?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Buckeye33 said:


> A few weeks ago every politician in the swamp tripped all over each other to vote to send another 40 billion dollars to Ukrainian aid. I saw someone did the math on that and for 40B you could put 3 sworn police officers in every school building in America at a salary of 100K per year.
> So really what are the priorities?


The priority is to cover the butts of some in dc at the safety of our own people. The heck with Ukrainian. Save our own country! Damn money laundering crooks are willing to let us rot to pad their pockets. Hush money! Sickening.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The Ukranian said:


> Was trying to not comment anymore. Talk about political stunt…arming teachers takes the cake! I wonder how many people that have commented are actually school employees??? And I’ve known plenty of employees that shouldn’t be armed. Who gets to decide, the principal, the school board, the police, parents??? Most teachers in most schools are not going to be armed, so what is this really about?
> If anyone has been in a school lately, it is unlikely-and goes against most lockdown protocols- that “the gym teacher” is going to run to the other side of the building to confront an armed intruder. And in the rare instance they did, damage will have already occurred. The only way an armed teacher stops an armed intruder is if they go into that specific teacher’s room. I wonder how law enforcement will know that it’s the gym teacher running across the school…not to mention any other teachers that may be armed.
> I wonder why the United States leads all other countries in mass shootings?? Responsible gun owners aren’t the issue and I would imagine most aren’t against common sense measures, like preventing young people from purchasing AR-15s, more intense background checks, etc. But seriously, I didn’t think it could get worse than getting rid of CCW permits in Ohio…total political nonsense.


I understand you have the right to free speech.......that's all I understand about your post


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

You want to protect the children in our schools the only thing that stops a psychopath with a gun is another person with a gun, not laws/red flag laws, not feelings, not banning assault rifles etc. Criminals and psychopaths will get guns outside of the law if needed.

When you finally see a hand full of psychopaths entering our schools trying to hurt our kids and they are stopped by armed staff, others will think twice of doing it again. They love unarmed targets with the best probability of them making a name for themselves. HB 99 Provides the school districts the ability to defend their kids and most will ensure those that are armed are capable and willing. It isn't forcing anyone to arm themselves, it affords the ability for those that want to protect the kids in our schools as needed.


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

Buckeye33 said:


> A few weeks ago every politician in the swamp tripped all over each other to vote to send another 40 billion dollars to Ukrainian aid. I saw someone did the math on that and for 40B you could put 3 sworn police officers in every school building in America at a salary of 100K per year.
> So really what are the priorities?


We’ll said


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

DH56 said:


> You want to protect the children in our schools the only thing that stops a psychopath with a gun is another person with a gun, not laws/red flag laws, not feelings, not banning assault rifles etc. Criminals and psychopaths will get guns outside of the law if needed.
> 
> When you finally see a hand full of psychopaths entering our schools trying to hurt our kids and they are stopped by armed staff, others will think twice of doing it again. They love unarmed targets with the best probability of them making a name for themselves. HB 99 Provides the school districts the ability to defend their kids and most will ensure those that are armed are capable and willing. It isn't forcing anyone to arm themselves, it affords the ability for those that want to protect the kids in our schools as needed.


Here you go it's already happened


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not opposed to it. If a teacher wants to carry a loaded firearm into the building and lock it up then that's fine. However, every school in America should have massive securtiy, surveilance systems and and an armed guard that is trained to handle those situations whether it's a former cop, former military or some formal training to handle shooter situations! Funding? Shut up! If political and school leaders care at all about childrens' safety, then they will find the funding for this!! 

It is way past due!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to get political, but I think what contributes to this problem is politicians we can't trust. If we could trust them to not overstep their bounds, or abuse the law or its intent, plain, simply written red flag laws might work. But we know the abuse will happen and that's why I am against red flag laws.
I have a niece with severe diabetes. The complications that go with it allowed the doctors to red flag her driver's license.
These nuts that shoot up schools usually have a track record of freaky behavior and psychiatric problems, and many are on heavy meds. Seems there are always warning signs.
We are paying somewhat of a price by closing most mental institutions.
I think any kid or person who makes a legitimate threat to shoot up a school, should be snatched up and forced to undergo a minimum 30 day mental evaluation.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> Years back when they chained the panic bars on the inside so students would not let drug pushers sell to them the fire people went nuts as you could not escape in a fire. Locking the students in has its problems. Electronic locks are no good if there is a fire.
> And a crazy could just shoot thru the windows.
> How about high fence around the whole campus with security gate to go thru ??
> And appalling as the Texas shooting was, in Chicago on Memorial weekend there were 50 shootings and 9 deaths. And similar numbers every week. Are we overthinking this?? A couple armed security guards, retired cops, military could do the job as long as they are willing to shoot an intruder. Just having a gun does not mean anything when the lead is flying.
> No right idea, no wrong idea , just opinions.


Electronic locks release when there's a fire for egress. The last job I had was a secure facility. Access control. We used Lenel and Milestone.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> Here you go it's already happened


Love the officer Tatum. Have been following him for a couple of years. And like always he is spot on. You won't hear about this on the national media cause it isn't part of there propaganda effort.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I'm not opposed to it. If a teacher wants to carry a loaded firearm into the building and lock it up then that's fine. However, every school in America should have massive securtiy, surveilance systems and and an armed guard that is trained to handle those situations whether it's a former cop, former military or some formal training to handle shooter situations! Funding? Shut up! If political and school leaders care at all about childrens' safety, then they will find the funding for this!!
> 
> It is way past due!


why lock the firearm up??? No good then


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Couldn’t agree less!!


Don't care!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Here you go it's already happened


That dude should run for president.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> why lock the firearm up??? No good then


I was just going to say the same thing.
I guess someone could unlock the firearm when they retrieved the bodies.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> why lock the firearm up??? No good then





crappiedude said:


> I was just going to say the same thing.
> I guess someone could unlock the firearm when they retrieved the bodies.


Kids are sneaky! Teachers with 24 hours training and a thousand things on their mind could be careless. That's a bad combination. My thought process for why they should have them locked up is that it prevents kids from having access to it. In the event of an active shooter, they can get to it fairly quickly. It's not like it's out in the car! 

My main point was that security for schools needs to become a priority! Funding should NOT be a limiting factor!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Kids are sneaky! Teachers with 24 hours training and a thousand things on their mind could be careless. That's a bad combination. My thought process for why they should have them locked up is that it prevents kids from having access to it. In the event of an active shooter, they can get to it fairly quickly. It's not like it's out in the car!
> 
> My main point was that security for schools needs to become a priority! Funding should NOT be a limiting factor!!


Yup. Mine stays on the hip. For female teachers it may be a issue


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Redheads said:


> Im not against it i just think it really need to be thought out more which im sure it is, were just not "privy" to the details.
> 
> FACT: Proficiency drops down "considerably" once an officer becomes involved in a shooting........Im not sure a teacher could handle that situation........I dont even know if i could.....could you ???
> just sayin


Proficiency?. Yes, it would probably lesson in certain circumstances. Two scenarios, first is the "Nutjob" with a gun figures out you have a gun and now has to make some decisions. Continue on and risk getting shot, pick you as a target, or run. Second, the "Nutjob" is shot dead! 
I could throw in a few other scenarios but having a gun when someone wants to do harm with a gun is much better than not having one at all. The rest is semantics.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. Mine stays on the hip. For female teachers it may be a issue


Wife uses a belly band.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Electronic locks release when there's a fire for egress. The last job I had was a secure facility. Access control. We used Lenel and Milestone.


Thanks, I did not know that.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

If you can protect our useless politicans ,guard your money at the banks you can protect our children! Any effort would be better than none if a teacher or any one in the school wants to lets encourage them to get trained.with as many guns there are in US they probably already own them.Just the stupid hearing s going on costing millions of dollars for just a dog and pony show they could strenthen every school in country!!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Buckeye33 said:


> A few weeks ago every politician in the swamp tripped all over each other to vote to send another 40 billion dollars to Ukrainian aid. I saw someone did the math on that and for 40B you could put 3 sworn police officers in every school building in America at a salary of 100K per year.
> So really what are the priorities?


As of today...Add another billion $'s to the 40billion $'s already sent to Ukraine.

If a quarter of that kind of $ was put towards better security for our schools...you could bet we would have less mass shootings in our schools.
But then again...if that happened...that might defeat the gun grab agenda wouldn't it?
Too bad the children's lives in this country while they are at school has not been worth stroking some of those billion $ checks for.
Just shows where the priority list stands...

P.S. As things stand...I'm for arming teachers that want to be armed.


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

luredaddy said:


> It is very easy to say, arm the teachers, save a child. I retired from a school district out side of Warren, Ohio, in 1999. The last 2 years, it was always in the back of my mind, that a shooter could gain access to the building. I know of at least 2 times when students brought a gun to the school, it was handled internally. Today , of course, that would not be the case, thankfully !!
> I coached a competitive Rifle Team at the school for 16 years, if anyone had to carry back at that time, it would have been I. I realize times have changed, but if I had to get up in the morning, and be ready to teach my classes for the day, and put a 9mm in my pocket, it would have been a tough pill to swallow. An outside intruder was one thing, but the thought that I would have to disable a young student, is a totally different thought. Teachers are supposed to teach, so much is dumped on them already. Pass your school levies, hire armed professionals for EVERY building !! Let the teachers teach.


Voluntary.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Safety1st said:


> I think many here either don't read, or have a teacher fantasy thing LoL. Let's see, who drives the bus, Gus? A teacher. Look, the restroom is clean the teacher is pushing the cart out. That teacher is really cooking great chow today. Ok, microwave LoL. Superintendente' needs a memo, pushes the desk buzzer so the teacher can come in. Oh and let's not forget the vendors filling the wheel-of-death, yup, teacher.


I regret reading this I can't get that time back now… That made no sense whatsoever


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Ten Bears said:


> I see our own Mike DeWine ok'd a bill for teachers to carry. 24 hours of training required.


They were previously allowed if the school board allowed it but the anti gun nuts didn't like that so they complained and fought it and the governor passed it WITH training.
Two schools in Washington County has had armed staff for almost five years a third school has it up for vote next board meeting.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Yea i understand this one and it probably will happen at some point in time someplace..
> But i do think the teachers if givin the training should have the choice...
> And i gotta agree with one of the earlier posts...we will arm the teachers but we wont paddle the kids...
> Its sad when you stop to think about it


It's not necessarily a teacher thats armed. It's staff and no one broadcasts who they are! Two schools in my county have had this for years! It's a deterrent!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fishtales said:


> No one on this thread wants to deal with the real problem. Guns and their easy accessibility. I am a hunter/fisherman and outdoorsman and gun nuts and brain washed republicans give us all a bad name in the name of their free dumbs and the profit they make from it. Let teachers teach. Stop destroying public education and chose to fund it. Bring back the assault weapon ban and new gun safety measures as most of the free world has. Quit being stooges for the NRA and all the elected officials they buy . Your second amendment can be and should be re-written. Thats why its called an amendment. While you all discuss this rubbish of armed teachers and hardened schools more of your children will die but I suppose thats the price of stupidity in Merika.


"Your" Idea" is what we call talking in circles. The second Amendment will never be repealed so move on to real answers (not political ones) protect those kids, deter the bad from coming there.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fishtales said:


> No one on this thread wants to deal with the real problem. Guns and their easy accessibility. I am a hunter/fisherman and outdoorsman and gun nuts and brain washed republicans give us all a bad name in the name of their free dumbs and the profit they make from it. *Let teachers teach*. Stop destroying public education and chose to fund it. Bring back the assault weapon ban and new gun safety measures as most of the free world has. Quit being stooges for the NRA and all the elected officials they buy . Your second amendment can be and should be re-written. Thats why its called an amendment. While you all discuss this rubbish of armed teachers and hardened schools more of your children will die but I suppose thats the price of stupidity in Merika.


Speaking of let teachers teach, I'm not in love of the trash they're teaching our youth these days. Transgenderism? Really?
But I digress. That's another thread in itself.


----------



## Michael D'angelo (Mar 22, 2019)

Iam all in favor of it. Its a very different world today.no 1950's...Unfortunate, I feel sorry for the young kids. They've been robbed of so much..God Bless the USA,


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

jrose said:


> I agree with one thing you said "Merica" is STUPIDER! (Look who got voted in as our "leader") Let's see whats changed over the years. Corporal punishment in schools..Gone. Two parent households..Gone. Mental health facilities..Gone. Religion in schools (on its way out everywhere else also)..Gone. You say it's the guns fault because it is so "Easy" to get, remember when you could order a gun from a catalog (JC Penny) It couldn't get any easier than that..Gone
> Access is not the problem, We as a country are making bad decisions about raising our kids in the name of "Feel good" rules and regulations. We our now seeing the results.


The libs have taken God out of the schools years ago. And now we see the results of those idiotic decisions over the last decade or 2. How many shootings were there before the libs made these life changing decisions?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> The libs have taken God out of the schools years ago. And now we see the results of those idiotic decisions over the last decade or 2. How many shootings were there before the libs made these life changing decisions?


I've seen them supporting SATAN'S CLUB at school. Just stick a big ol fat fork in me. I'm done. The worlds gone to hell. No morals. 
Why do first graders need to know about transgenders?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thread is NOT about the 2nd Amendment nor about what's is being taught in schools.
It's about thoughts on teachers being allowed to be armed.
Let's keep it on topic and keep politics out of it.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

sorry, got caught up in previous reply content


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Sean Ebra said:


> It's not necessarily a teacher thats armed. It's staff and no one broadcasts who they are! Two schools in my county have had this for years! It's a deterrent!


Im not sure how this relates to my post but ok
Lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

One thing that worries me is if an armed teacher has to bring out their weapon what happens when the police do show up??
Think they are gonna stop and ask ""are you the bad guy or a good guy??""
I am sticking up for the bill and i support it but this is a legit issue that ""will"" come up
Whats gonna happen when the first teacher gets mistaken for the bad guy and gets shot by the police??


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> sorry, got caught up in previous reply content


Yea, I just got caught up period. I don't apologize for what I said but rather that I said it off topic.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sean Ebra said:


> "Your" Idea" is what we call talking in circles. The second Amendment will never be repealed so move on to real answers (not political ones) protect those kids, deter the bad from coming there.


What's best is that ole fishtale or whatever his handle is thinks the general public has access to assault weapons. I guess this glass of sweet tea I'm drinking right now could TECHNICALLY be an assault weapon if I hit someone hard enough. Or maybe waterboarded them with the tea it's self.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sean Ebra said:


> It's not necessarily a teacher thats armed. It's staff and no one broadcasts who they are! Two schools in my county have had this for years! It's a deterrent!


Just like carrying concealed you don't want people knowing your armed. You would be the first one to get wacked. Are you suggesting that it gets made public Info which teachers are carrying ?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> One thing that worries me is if an armed teacher has to bring out their weapon what happens when the police do show up??
> Think they are gonna stop and ask ""are you the bad guy or a good guy??""
> I am sticking up for the bill and i support it but this is a legit issue that ""will"" come up
> Whats gonna happen when the first teacher gets mistaken for the bad guy and gets shot by the police??


 Hopefully the professional dress and appearance , the fact that the teacher is not pointing the gun at kids will help. Also administration will deffinately know who is allowed to carry at school and will pass this on to law enforcement. Also as a teacher will probably be told to drop weapon and will comply with the command, unlike an active shooter. Not saying a teacher will never be mistaken for the shooter, but there will be some safeguards in place,


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I am a retired Federal LEO and former military officer who served in Vietnam, so I have some experience with folks who carry guns for a living.and have had to use them. I've seen lots of trained LEO's and Military drop and curl up in a ball when the xxxx hit the fan. I agree that schools need to be "hardened" to safeguard our children in these troubled times, and agree that the security package should include a few who are selected to carry weapons. But those who are selected/hired to carry guns on school property have to be well trained and psychologically suited for those positions, Marksmanship is important, but not the most important qualifier, IMHO, the most important factor is the ability to act decisively and provide leadership and direction when everything around you is chaos. I'll leave it up to the professional heed shrinks to figure how you do that selection, but simply allowing teachers who want to volunteer for training and carrying guns is not the solution.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Its a better solution than none at all don't you think? Its better than a room full of dead kids right,if it saved one school shooting from happening its worth it don't you think.A trained person in the school would have been better that a police force afraid to resond and stand around outside while kids are getting shot don't you think!!!!!


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Like I said, I've seen lots of LEO's and others hesitate and fail to act - I agree we need armed folks in the schools - all I'm saying is you don't want volunteers! Ypu want trained professionals who will act!!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Like I said, I've seen lots of LEO's and others hesitate and fail to act - I agree we need armed folks in the schools - all I'm saying is you don't want volunteers! Ypu want trained professionals who will act!!!!


I know "trained professionals" that choke under pressure.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Just like the police in Uvalde


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Backwater said:


> I am a retired Federal LEO and former military officer who served in Vietnam, so I have some experience with folks who carry guns for a living.and have had to use them. I've seen lots of trained LEO's and Military drop and curl up in a ball when the xxxx hit the fan. I agree that schools need to be "hardened" to safeguard our children in these troubled times, and agree that the security package should include a few who are selected to carry weapons. But those who are selected/hired to carry guns on school property have to be well trained and psychologically suited for those positions, Marksmanship is important, but not the most important qualifier, IMHO, the most important factor is the ability to act decisively and provide leadership and direction when everything around you is chaos. I'll leave it up to the professional heed shrinks to figure how you do that selection, but *simply allowing teachers who want to volunteer for training and carrying guns is not the solution.*


How many times can I give a "thumbs up" to the above?! Very well stated sir.

Mike


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Like I said, I've seen lots of LEO's and others hesitate and fail to act - I agree we need armed folks in the schools - all I'm saying is you don't want volunteers! Ypu want trained professionals who will act!!!!


I'll take trained professionals as option #1. But since that seems like it's not an option, I'll take what we're talking about. Better than nothing.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Every class room has a fire extinguisher. How many teachers are trained fire fighters? Are they expecting a fire? No. But, it's nice that the extinguisher is there if it's needed.

Also, if a person doesn't have the mental capacity to safely handle a firearm, should that person really be a teacher?


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

MIlitary or LEO have balked at pressure means a teacher school staff member shouldn't act, they may balk also.

Could just as easily read, if a MIL/ LEO would balk , the teacher staff member could do no worse. They are an immediate resource and volunteered. Give them a chance.



Backwater said:


> I am a retired Federal LEO and former military officer who served in Vietnam, so I have some experience with folks who carry guns for a living.and have had to use them. I've seen lots of...


Thank you for your service 🇺🇲 , very well informed post as is the high majority of this thread. There is no way to lock down the future and make it risk free. The Dr. needs to always be right, and that procedure will have 0% complications. Look at driving, the LeMans race course around here is a bunch of drunks. What's that yellow box hanging off the pole with 3 lights for? Oh, lookie I can read, ''Spin Tires On Pavement'' haha
Hopefully the whole idea works, the bad idiots will move to another state to act out their hideous crimes. Or, surrender in advance, get some treatment!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I Fish said:


> Also, if a person doesn't have the mental capacity to safely handle a firearm, should that person really be a teacher?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Kidding right ?????


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently this guy hasn't taken a look at some of the teachers...being able to handle a firearm and being able to teach are two polar opposites...one has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

DH56 said:


> You want to protect the children in our schools the only thing that stops a psychopath with a gun is another person with a gun, not laws/red flag laws, not feelings, not banning assault rifles etc. Criminals and psychopaths will get guns outside of the law if needed.
> 
> When you finally see a hand full of psychopaths entering our schools trying to hurt our kids and they are stopped by armed staff, others will think twice of doing it again. They love unarmed targets with the best probability of them making a name for themselves. HB 99 Provides the school districts the ability to defend their kids and most will ensure those that are armed are capable and willing. It isn't forcing anyone to arm themselves, it affords the ability for those that want to protect the kids in our schools as needed.


A teacher said it best, I believe. She said armed teachers won’t have a chance against an intruder that is wearing bulletproof vests, etc.. The teachers would normally be outgunned with intruders being armed with AK-47s, etc.. I
I get confused on the thinking that it is OK for a teacher to shoot and kill an intruder, but the intruder can’t get the death penalty, in a lot of states, for shooting kids and killing kids…


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a link to DeWine's 3 page letter regarding school safety to school superintendents. It includes his comments on a new $100 million dollar K-12 school safety grant program and HB99.

Governor DeWine Letter Regarding School Safety to Superintendents | PDF (scribd.com)


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

den942 said:


> armed teachers won’t have a chance against an intruder


How much chance does an "unarmed" teacher have against an intruder ?
I'd think my chances would be at least slightly better if I was armed, that's why I carry whenever possible.
Good luck


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Kidding right?


No, I'm not kidding. It's harder to learn to drive a car safely than it is to learn firearm safety. Would you consider someone who couldn't learn to drive a car safely be smart enough/qualified to be a teacher?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I think some of you are overthinking this new law. Yes teachers are there to teach, obviously. Yes the deranged shooter may be heavily armed and have body armor. Most schools staff is probably 20-60 people. Are you telling me that there aren't 3-6 of those staff aren't capable of having a positive influence on a active shooter situation. Throw in a couple security people that most schools currently have. That's 6-10 armed people, very familiar with there surroundings, that can change the outcome. And obviously other protections will be done. This is just one part of improvements. But when the s*** hits the fan, those 6-10 people could be the difference of not being sitting ducks. I think that's all those of us in favor of this law are saying.


----------



## scottmckinney67 (Mar 18, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Like I said, I've seen lots of LEO's and others hesitate and fail to act - I agree we need armed folks in the schools - all I'm saying is you don't want volunteers! Ypu want trained professionals who will act!!!!


Weren't the cops in Uvalde "trained professionals"? They stood there with their thumbs up their asses. A teacher has a bond with those kids. I think they'll act.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

scottmckinney67 said:


> Weren't the cops in Uvalde "trained professionals"? They stood there with their thumbs up their asses. *A teacher has a bond with those kids*. I think they'll act.


Have two nieces that are elementary school teachers. Both have grown up around firearms and actually enjoy shooting. They both think of the students as 'their kids'. Guess it's that motherly instinct. I believe both would step up to defend their students doing whatever it takes to do so.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

den942 said:


> A teacher said it best, I believe. She said armed teachers won’t have a chance against an intruder that is wearing bulletproof vests, etc.. The teachers would normally be outgunned with intruders being armed with AK-47s, etc.. I
> I get confused on the thinking that it is OK for a teacher to shoot and kill an intruder, but the intruder can’t get the death penalty, in a lot of states, for shooting kids and killing kids…


Keep in mind the bulletproof vest doesn't cover the whole body, there are many other targets to have access to immobilize the intruder. Better chance with a gun to do something to protect the kids then without one when one of these low life's come looking to hurt our kids. The laws need to reflect "proper" punishment for anyone that survive one of these shootings that they instigate. Life in prison should not be an option. A similar fate to what they did is what they deserve.


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

One guy and a boat said:


> I think some of you are overthinking this new law. Yes teachers are there to teach, obviously. Yes the deranged shooter may be heavily armed and have body armor. Most schools staff is probably 20-60 people. Are you telling me that there aren't 3-6 of those staff aren't capable of having a positive influence on a active shooter situation. Throw in a couple security people that most schools currently have. That's 6-10 armed people, very familiar with there surroundings, that can change the outcome. And obviously other protections will be done. This is just one part of improvements. But when the s*** hits the fan, those 6-10 people could be the difference of not being sitting ducks. I think that's all those of us in favor of this law are saying.


We’ll said Kip.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Every one talks, TEACHERS. who knows the school better that the cousdian, he may even be X-Military.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Bluewalleye said:


> The libs have taken God out of the schools years ago. And now we see the results of those idiotic decisions over the last decade or 2. How many shootings were there before the libs made these life changing decisions?


I went to a public school. Every morning before class we we were herded across the street to the Catholic Church for mass. We had nuns teaching four grades. In 4th grade boys had to learn to say prayers in Latin even though we had no idea what we were saying. My neighbor thought it went I’m a cowboy, I’m a cowboy, I’m a Mexican Cowboy. In the public high school, we had to give up a study hall twice a week for religion in a separate building. I don’t think religion should be in public schools. If you allow one religion then all are acceptable. I doubt most would want most Middle Eastern religions or Satanists in school. There are parochial schools for religion.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Most teachers are good people. But I knew some that I wouldn't want anywhere near a gun with my kids or grandkids in the school. NO TEACHER OR ADMINISTRATOR should be allowed to have a gun in a school unless they've had a ton of psychological screening and training.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

fished-out said:


> Most teachers are good people. But I knew some that I wouldn't want anywhere near a gun with my kids or grandkids in the school. NO TEACHER OR ADMINISTRATOR should be allowed to have a gun in a school unless they've had a ton of psychological screening and training.


But what about the bus drivers? Careening down the highway, in what is essentially a huge battering ram filled with children, at any speed they choose. I hope they are all psychologically vetted.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

I Fish said:


> But what about the bus drivers? Careening down the highway, in what is essentially a huge battering ram filled with children, at any speed they choose. I hope they are all psychologically vetted.


Yes this is correct, while we are expanding the worry factor. Just how sharp are those kitchen utensils again, what tensile strength steel. Could land a dangerous blow in the hands of the untrained, the unvetted.
Let us know contemplate the quarter staff (mop handle) in the hand of the untrained janitor (martial arts practitioner). How will we ever know if they have...


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

After reading all these posts I have come to the conclusion is easiest and best way to protect kids in school is fence, locked doors and ID's just like some companies and government buildings. If bad guys can't get in the odds of a event go way down and we don't have to rely on teachers or guards to protect them.
The police in Uvalde should be ashamed of themselves for waiting to stop the intruder. Lives could have been saved if they acted.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys ever notice the only stories you see pop up on news feeds of this are teachers saying they have nightmares of other teachers having guns wouldn't go to work if other teachers or staff could carry. They say an armed teacher has no chance of stopping an armed attack on the school. 

You get the idea. They don't show the thousands of story's from teachers and staff IN favor of this. Personally I would feel light-years more comfortable sending my son to school everyday knowing that, should something happen. My boy isn't waiting on the police to get there even though the cop shop is on the same road as my son's school they still can't always get there right away. 

Just a few weeks ago they arrested a kid from tusc. County at Edison Jr high here in Perry that showed up with a gun because he had a beef with someone at the school. I personally know they female officer that made the arrest. She is also the SRO for our school district. Notice you don't see this all over the news or the multiple other ones that are stopped by our guys and girls in blue.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

There's a simple solution to this. LET EACH SCHOOL DISTRICT DECIDE FOR THEMSELVES. What's good for a rural school isn't necessarily what's good for a school in a city. Don't let the Federal OR the state government decide it all. In addition, ONLY PARENTS should decide--NOT individual teachers.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> You guys ever notice the only stories you see pop up on news feeds of this are teachers saying they have nightmares of other teachers having guns wouldn't go to work if other teachers or staff could carry. They say an armed teacher has no chance of stopping an armed attack on the school.
> 
> You get the idea. They don't show the thousands of story's from teachers and staff IN favor of this. Personally I would feel light-years more comfortable sending my son to school everyday knowing that, should something happen. My boy isn't waiting on the police to get there even though the cop shop is on the same road as my son's school they still can't always get there right away.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago they arrested a kid from tusc. County at Edison Jr high here in Perry that showed up with a gun because he had a beef with someone at the school. I personally know they female officer that made the arrest. She is also the SRO for our school district. Notice you don't see this all over the news or the multiple other ones that are stopped by our guys and girls in blue.


I sure do!! 
also believe it’s a part of our problem. Never hear of the armed homeowner/ driver/ CCW holder that had repelled an attack.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

threeten said:


> I sure do!!
> also believe it’s a part of our problem. Never hear of the armed homeowner/ driver/ CCW holder that had repelled an attack.


Those stories are out there...actually just read about one the other day...they just aren't brought to light, which is BS...you should hear or read about it a lot more, because it does happen frequently...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Those stories are out there...actually just read about one the other day...they just aren't brought to light, which is BS...you should hear or read about it a lot more, because it does happen frequently...


Those are feel good stories. Fear is the only thing they want you to hear.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Those are feel good stories. Fear is the only thing they want you to hear.


Yep.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

One cannot shoot up a school if one cannot get inside said school with a gun. End of story. Spend the money on security measures and throw the rest of this nonsense out the door. My wife wouldn't teach at a district with armed teachers and staff, nor would she carry a firearm. 

I'll say this again...you can't shoot up a classroom full of kids if you can't get into the classroom. The teacher doesn't need a gun, the janitor doesn't need a gun, the principal doesn't need a gun. The school needs to be secure. Period.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BFG said:


> One cannot shoot up a school if one cannot get inside said school with a gun. End of story. Spend the money on security measures and throw the rest of this nonsense out the door. My wife wouldn't teach at a district with armed teachers and staff, nor would she carry a firearm.
> 
> I'll say this again...you can't shoot up a classroom full of kids if you can't get into the classroom. The teacher doesn't need a gun, the janitor doesn't need a gun, the principal doesn't need a gun. The school needs to be secure. Period.


The issue with that is theirs ways around lock systems. The best security systems in the world get hacked on a regular basis. All locks do is keep an honest person honest. 

The only way to cure a psychopath that would shoot up a school or anywhere for that matter is with a lead injection. Preferably between the eyes but a full clip to center mass will do just as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

threeten said:


> I sure do!!
> also believe it’s a part of our problem. Never hear of the armed homeowner/ driver/ CCW holder that had repelled an attack.


Had to draw 1 time and put my hand on my firearm 1 time in 12 years, both times in a parking lot...both times the perp ran like a baby.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> The issue with that is theirs ways around lock systems. The best security systems in the world get hacked on a regular basis. All locks do is keep an honest person honest.
> 
> The only way to cure a psychopath that would shoot up a school or anywhere for that matter is with a lead injection. Preferably between the eyes but a full clip to center mass will do just as well.


I kinda like option 2 better
of course if it were up to me i would wound the sob then let the parents stone them to death
But thats me


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Safety1st said:


> Yes this is correct, while we are expanding the worry factor. Just how sharp are those kitchen utensils again, what tensile strength steel. Could land a dangerous blow in the hands of the untrained, the unvetted.
> Let us know contemplate the quarter staff (mop handle) in the hand of the untrained janitor (martial arts practitioner). How will we ever know if they have...


My point is, people seem to have an irrational and emotional fear of guns and horrors they hypothetically could cause, while ignoring real every day dangers. Statistically, gun violence in schools is way, way, way less prevalent than drug related injuries and death, yet I don't hear the same emotional response. Why is that? The same goes for cars or school buses. People are letting their emotions dictate their reality, and that needs to stop. We need decisions made on facts, not emotional fantasy.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I Fish said:


> My point is, people seem to have an irrational and emotional fear of guns and horrors they hypothetically could cause, while ignoring real every day dangers. Statistically, gun violence in schools is way, way, way less prevalent than drug related injuries and death, yet I don't hear the same emotional response. Why is that? The same goes for cars or school buses. People are letting their emotions dictate their reality, and that needs to stop. We need decisions made on facts, not emotional fantasy.


If only guns were half as dangerous as people believe they are. I sat my carry gun on the table one-day, told it to go shoot.... It never moved. Funny how that works


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow could this go on for days . How many times have you heard of someone trying to get into a military base ? It's got a gate and you need an ID to get in ,problem solved . I totally agree with the fence and ID option .It might not stop a bad guy but it Shure would slow him down long enough for an SRO to get to the location or just an extra minute for law enforcement to get there . Also when are they going to go after the turds on social media that these demented individuals talk to and make there brags about doing these terrible things .Make them accountable and keep an eye on that group of individuals also . You know the old saying Birds of a feather ! Go after them and get off my ass because my firearms have yet to jump up and hurt someone .It ain't the gun people !


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What if the shooter had a friend inside to open a door? We need Plan B. Arm those who are willing and capable.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

fished-out said:


> Most teachers are good people. But I knew some that I wouldn't want anywhere near a gun with my kids or grandkids in the school. NO TEACHER OR ADMINISTRATOR should be allowed to have a gun in a school unless they've had a ton of psychological screening and training.


OK, now we are back to janitors!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

den942 said:


> I went to a public school. Every morning before class we we were herded across the street to the Catholic Church for mass. We had nuns teaching four grades. In 4th grade boys had to learn to say prayers in Latin even though we had no idea what we were saying. My neighbor thought it went I’m a cowboy, I’m a cowboy, I’m a Mexican Cowboy. In the public high school, we had to give up a study hall twice a week for religion in a separate building. I don’t think religion should be in public schools. If you allow one religion then all are acceptable. I doubt most would want most Middle Eastern religions or Satanists in school. There are parochial schools for religion.


I'm not religious, but I believe religion should be taught in schools (All religions). I would much prefer this to some of this "Woke " crap they are pushing right now.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Fully agree. We can play what-if's all day. For example, a long time ago when I was in school, an older principal decided to use a board (paddle) on a junior. He missed and hit the kid in the back of the head. The kid got off the floor and decked the principal. Lots of mighta's in this situation, and I DON"T want to debate the right or wrong of it one way or the other. The point--I'm glad neither one had a gun. A lot of shootings are governed by emotions. A teacher with little training is subject to those emotions. A teacher faced with a killer MIGHT respond appropriately. Or they might miss and shoot a kid. Or they might run away. Or--you get the point. People lose it and bad things happen--period. As a long time gun owner who has had relatives who have shot and been shot by others, I DON"T WANT TO SEE GUNS IN THE SCHOOL. And before you ask, some of them were shot by accident and some on purpose, and none of it involved the armed services. I'd rather see the security described below.

All that said, put it in the hands of the local school district voters, not some politician in Columbus or Washington. You wanta bet 80% of them would shoot down a resolution to arm teachers (pun intended)? If the voters say yes, then I'm good with it--it's on their heads and parents have a choice to put the kids in a different district.




BFG said:


> One cannot shoot up a school if one cannot get inside said school with a gun. End of story. Spend the money on security measures and throw the rest of this nonsense out the door. My wife wouldn't teach at a district with armed teachers and staff, nor would she carry a firearm.
> 
> I'll say this again...you can't shoot up a classroom full of kids if you can't get into the classroom. The teacher doesn't need a gun, the janitor doesn't need a gun, the principal doesn't need a gun. The school needs to be secure. Period.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

jrose said:


> OK, now we are back to janitors!


LOL. My sister in law is a school janitor--you DO NOT want her to have a gun in a school!!


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Now we're back to teachers LOL


----------

